

Kindle Fire Usability Findings - strandev
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/kindle-fire-usability.html

======
shinratdr
> Websites should sniff the user-agent code and automatically serve up the
> mobile version when accessed from a 7-inch tablet.

I take issue with this as a hard and fast rule. During my time with the Acer
A100 7 inch Honeycomb tablet, I always preferred desktop sites over awkwardly
oversized mobile sites (which are always designed to match iOS and not
Android, adding to the annoyance).

TBH, I don't remember touch targets being an issue. I probably zoomed & panned
more than I do on my iPad and less than I do on my iPhone, but I wasn't
constantly hitting the wrong UI element. This sounds like it's more of an
issue with the Fire's overall rushed execution and cut rate hardware choices
rather than a systemic problem with 7 inch tablets regardless of power.

Noting that fact, I would take all general recommendations (In other words,
not specific to the Fire) with a huge grain of salt. There are other 7 inch
tablets out there. It's a little irresponsible of the author to insist that
this is how all 7 inch tablets should be treated after using just the
underpowered Fire. At least test your assumption a 7 inch Tab or A100 before
giving it as advice.

